

Pancreatic Cancer - jamesbkel
http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~pausch/

======
carbocation
I don't want to get technical when the purpose of this article is clearly an
expression of our collective grief about the loss of Steve Jobs.

Suffice it to say that for academic interest, it's worth becoming familiar
with the difference between endocrine (e.g., islet cell [Jobs]) and exocrine
(e.g. pancreatic adenocarcinoma [Pausch]) cancers because their prognoses
differ wildly.

------
elliottcarlson
The Last Lecture is an inspiring book - Randy Pausch was another great man
that the technology community had lost and I recommend everyone to both watch
the Last lecture and read the book.

The video is viewable here:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ji5_MqicxSo&feature=playe...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ji5_MqicxSo&feature=player_embedded)
(as embedded on the OP's submission)

------
mkopinsky
Also, at about 2:40: "And I have experienced a deathbed conversion. I recently
bought a Macintosh." Interesting given the context in which this article was
posted on HN.

------
jamesbkel
Also, about 5min in is a great example of how to correctly "break the rules".

